# ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 - Which team are you supporting?



## ilikecubing (Feb 14, 2011)

So the tenth Cricket World Cup is just 4 days away,it is starting on 19th February

14 teams will play for the Cup in which is jointly being hosted by India,Sri Lanka and Bangladesh

The Cricket World Cup takes place every 4 years just like the FIFA World Cup

Just like an Aussie cuber has dominated the speedcubing world in the last one year,same is the story with the Cricket world cup,last three consecutive world cups have been won by Australia in 1999,2003 and 2007

At present,Australia has 4 world cups to its name,the most by any team

What do you think,will Australia's winning streak end,which team are you supporting?

Post in your comments and predictions

Here are the Contenders -

*Group A*

Australia,New Zealand,Pakistan,Sri Lanka,Zimbabwe,Canada,Kenya

*Group B*

Bangladesh,England,India,South Africa,West Indies,Ireland,Netherlands

http://cricket.yahoo.com/cricket/teams/home


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm supporting England obviously, but I think Canada might steal it


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried to watch some cricket on Eurosport 2. After 30 min I still had no clue what was going on 

I'm gonna go with India.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 14, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> but I think Canada might steal it


 
....

South Africa havent played any matches in donkeys so they should be good.
Sri Lanka are also good
England wont win


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 14, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm supporting England obviously, but I think Australia might steal it


 
Fixed


----------



## Toad (Feb 14, 2011)

England will come 3rd. India will win.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't follow cricket but I was going to say India after seeing the title of the thread.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 14, 2011)

INDIAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm hoping either India or England. Just not the Australians, please.


----------



## Kian (Feb 14, 2011)

lolCricket.


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 14, 2011)

Cricket, its like this American famous thing called Baseball right??


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 15, 2011)

Kidstardust said:


> Cricket, its like this American famous thing called Baseball right??


 
Yea except Cricket came around quite a while before baseball did lol.


----------



## Kian (Feb 15, 2011)

puzzlemaster said:


> Yea except Cricket came around quite a while before baseball did lol.


 
So did the Plague.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 15, 2011)

Kian said:


> So did the Plague.


 
Well said.


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2011)

Kian said:


> So did the Plague.


 
But Kidstardust did not say anything about the plague.


----------



## Kian (Feb 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> But Kidstardust did not say anything about the plague.


 
That's correct.


----------



## theace (Feb 15, 2011)

Cricket, in India is like a religion. People are fanatical about it. I despise religion. Cricket? Meh..


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 15, 2011)

The winning team, I can't lose.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 15, 2011)

When I was six I visited India and tried playing cricket with some other boys in a parking lot but they made me leave because I wasn't good at it.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone except Australia. Im probably going for New Zealand.


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Anyone except Australia. Im probably going for New Zealand.


 
Lol good luck with that one.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 15, 2011)

India  and if not India then Australia should not win.


----------



## rishabh (Feb 15, 2011)

India

though i barely watch cricket


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> I'm hoping either India or England. Just not the Australians, please.


 


fazdad said:


> Anyone except Australia. Im probably going for New Zealand.



But why u guys are not supporting the australians?? I believe you are australians,don't you want your team to win it for the 5th time?


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 15, 2011)

Toad said:


> England will come 3rd. India will win.


 


DavidWoner said:


> I don't follow cricket but I was going to say India after seeing the title of the thread.


 


puzzlemaster said:


> INDIAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


 


hr.mohr said:


> I tried to watch some cricket on Eurosport 2. After 30 min I still had no clue what was going on
> 
> I'm gonna go with India.





rahulkadukar said:


> India  and if not India then Australia should not win.


 


rishabh said:


> India
> 
> though i barely watch cricket



GO INDIA GOOOOOO!!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG I hate Dhoni so much
Love Sachin Tendulkar though


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> But why u guys are not supporting the australians?? I believe you are australians,don't you want your team to win it for the 5th time?


 
I am not an Australian.


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> I am not an Australian.



oops,ok,sry didn't know that


----------



## theace (Feb 15, 2011)

Leave it to the Indians to talk cricket anywhere and everywhere lol. Seriously... It's like a part of most people's body here. They just CAN'T leave it behind haha! I'm gonna have a blast at college. I just have to spark a small debate about something cricket. Then, sit back and watch as it turns into a fist fight. xD


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 15, 2011)

Lucky you dude,Mumbai ppl are still so enthusiastic about cricket,here in Delhi cricket's condition is getting worsened,they have started playing other sports like basketball and football


----------



## theace (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm moving to delhi! Woohoo! Less cricket = <3

Incase you missed my posts, I dislike Cricket. A lot... I do play a lot of basketball and table tennis though.

But seriously, I appreciate the fact that cricket is losing importance. I wouldn't mind it dying out either. Of late, it's turned into an overgrown casino anyway... The amount of scams that happen are unbelievable. And the money allotted to cricketers is unrealistic as well. While the 12th and 13th men on an IPL league get paid over a couple of lakhs for doing squat, the winning TEAM of the IFL got paid a sad amount of 65k. I wouldn't really be surprised if you didn't know what the IFL is. Not many people do. And that's exactly my point. Cricket is given way too much importance than it actually should be. And thanks to this, other sports are suffering like crazy. Thousands of brilliant sportsmen have no backing for the simple reason that the sport they play is not cricket. It's so bad, that we've lost to other countries in sports like kabbadi which is indian to begin with and hockey, our national game. Cricket has to take a fall. The sooner the better...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 15, 2011)

theace said:


> I'm moving to delhi! Woohoo! Less cricket = <3
> 
> Incase you missed my posts, I dislike Cricket. A lot... I do play a lot of basketball and table tennis though.
> 
> But seriously, I appreciate the fact that cricket is losing importance. I wouldn't mind it dying out either. Of late, it's turned into an overgrown casino anyway... The amount of scams that happen are unbelievable. And the money allotted to cricketers is unrealistic as well. While the 12th and 13th men on an IPL league get paid over a couple of lakhs for doing squat, the winning TEAM of the IFL got paid a sad amount of 65k. I wouldn't really be surprised if you didn't know what the IFL is. Not many people do. And that's exactly my point. Cricket is given way too much importance than it actually should be. And thanks to this, other sports are suffering like crazy. Thousands of brilliant sportsmen have no backing for the simple reason that the sport they play is not cricket. It's so bad, that we've lost to other countries in sports like kabbadi which is indian to begin with and hockey, our national game. Cricket has to take a fall. The sooner the better...


 
The indian premier league is a bit of a **** take in my opinion
But I would like cricket to stay round for a while


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 2, 2011)

YAAAAYYYYYY INDIA WON THE WORLD CUP!!!!!!!!!







THE GREAT MAN SACHIN TENDULKAR











AND THE MAN OF THE TOURNAMENT YUVRAJ SINGH











I really hope this encourages people all over the world to try cricket

Trust me,its a really great game


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 2, 2011)

Just look at my username and you tell me who I rooted for.


----------



## Toad (Apr 2, 2011)

Toad said:


> England will come 3rd. India will win.


 
I was half right.

England were pretty poor really, should've come 3rd.


----------



## clincr (Apr 2, 2011)

Arg. Completely forgot about the final today.


----------



## theace (Apr 2, 2011)

We won lol. T'was damn tight though. Sri Lanka put up a very tough fight. Dhoni mailed the last ball haha! Gambhir had a really great innings. Lost his patience and got bowled just 3 runs short of a century D:


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I'm happy. It was a good game. Tendulkar didn't have the best game though


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 3, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Just look at my username and you tell me who I rooted for.



India? Duh 



Toad said:


> I was half right.
> 
> England were pretty poor really, should've come 3rd.



Yeah they lost to teams like Ireland and Bangladesh,Sri lanka was pretty tough for them to beat at home,so i think they still did a good job reaching quarters 


theace said:


> We won lol. T'was damn tight though. Sri Lanka put up a very tough fight. Dhoni mailed the last balla haha! Gambhir had a really great innings. Lost his patience and got bowled just 3 runs short of a century D:



Yeah I feel bad for Gambhir,he deserved a century there

and since when did you started loving cricket


----------



## theace (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't lol. Watched the last 5 overs. Haha. I still think it's over rated though. Lets see how the political parties use the cup to their advantage


----------



## zosomaniac (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent start for India by Zaheer khan with three maidens in the initial proceedings, however Mahela Jayawardene pulled it back for Sri Lanka with a gritty century. After losing Sehwag and Sachin early. Gambhir and Dhoni steered India to a fabulous win. An excellent captain's knock with a mammoth six to seal the game. :tu 
Muralitharan would have liked a better ending to his ODI career.


Excellent quarter and semis against Aussies and Pakistan.











Long gone are the 1983 days ! Bleed Blue !!!!!

Virat Kohli on Sachin Tendulkar : "For 21 years he has carried the burden of our generation, its about time someone carries him on shoulders. "


----------

